# Tips for increasing GH/KH?



## bcorchidguy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi folks, I ran a search and didn't come up with anything so I thought I'd post my questions.

Where I live (west coast Canada) our water is very very soft, it's like RO water but with chlorine/chloramine. I can use seachem equilibrium but it gets expensive so, how can I raise my GH in a way that's not going to burn my plants. I know I can use epsom salts but that's just magnesium, what about the calcium portion and also, is baking soda a safe way to raise KH? I am running CO2 and have LOTS of light. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Douglas


----------



## bcorchidguy (Dec 30, 2010)

30 people looked at my question but no replies?? How come? Any help would be appreciated.

Douglas


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi bcorchidguy,

Welcome to APC! We have the same problem as you do here in Seattle. You can use Dri-Z-Air crystals (which is 90% Calcium Chloride and available at most hardware stores) and Epsom Salt.  The following was posted on 12/21/10, maybe it will help! When Tom Barr visited GSAS in September, as well as VAHC in Vancouver, he suggested a target level of about 5.0 dGH for planted aquariums.



> Per Seachem (in our own APC Sponsor sub-forum) this is the information on Seachem Equilibrium:
> Quote:
> The ratio is about 3.3:1, Ca:Mg.
> .
> ...


Hope this helps!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Dec 30, 2010)

That's wonderful Seattle_Aquarist, I happen to have both items in the house. I really appreciate the suggestion.

Douglas


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Im sure ice melt is easily available to you in canada. Ice melt is just CaCl and MgCl. Test it out on a gallon of water first to see how much you need to use.
Baking soda will work for raising the KH.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Franco,

It is interesting that Tom said he doesn't really worry about his dKH. He said as long as his dGH is good that is all he worries about. I like to keep a 2.0dKH so my CO2 does not cause a PH crash, but I really seldom check it.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't worry about either as my water is liquid rock and doing 3/4 DI and 1/4 tapwater is still nearly off the charts.


----------

